# Looking for.....



## MrPostman (Nov 23, 2004)

yea guys im new to this site and ive been wondering where i can get a 1999 Nissan Skyline-GTR, if some of u could help me out id be thankful, i live in USA


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

OMG!!! we have another 13 yrs old that has been playing to much NFS..


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol..I would tell you, but I'm buying them so I can't. :dumbass:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I picked mine up at a junkyard for $800 after I lost my job as a cop.


----------



## nismorac3r (Oct 30, 2003)

MrPostman said:


> yea guys im new to this site and ive been wondering where i can get a 1999 Nissan Skyline-GTR, if some of u could help me out id be thankful, i live in USA



check out http://www.motorex.net


----------



## MrPostman (Nov 23, 2004)

Dwntyme said:


> OMG!!! we have another 13 yrs old that has been playing to much NFS..


 yea i resent that, im 16 lol...and no i wanted a skyline for a long time and now i can get one :cheers:

thnx nismorac3r


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

must be nice to have 90k laying around for when your turn 16... :fluffy:


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

MrPostman said:


> yea i resent that, im 16 lol...and no i wanted a skyline for a long time and now i can get one :cheers:
> 
> thnx nismorac3r


here we go. My Sister-in-laws babies daddy's cousin, ( Funny ain't it?) anyways he is importing Skylines, S-15's, which he has one 1994 Skyline GT-R and 2 S-15's with RB25's in them as soon as I find out some more info I will post it.


----------



## MrPostman (Nov 23, 2004)

yea i found this sweet deal on this skyline only 33k


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ebay, huh?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

If you give me 30K I'll get you a Skyline.


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

don't waste your time kid,

34's arn't a option.....anything OBD II is not an option,

you'll have enough fun tyring to get a 32 or 33.

don't bother with Motorex either, Talk to Shawn at RB Motoring

but you'll still won't be able to get one anytime soon even if you have cash in hand.

your best bet is to buy from one of the few US owners that is selling their legal car. No fuss, just hard to find.

check the Skyline classifieds on www.freshalloy.com

good luck


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Dwntyme said:


> here we go. My Sister-in-laws babies daddy's cousin, ( Funny ain't it?) anyways he is importing Skylines, S-15's, which he has one 1994 Skyline GT-R and 2 S-15's with RB25's in them as soon as I find out some more info I will post it.


OKay, here's the site http://www.accordinglydone.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7618&page=1&pp=20&highlight=skyline where he is talking about selling them. If you go half way down in the thread, his user name is Chris, check the pics out...


----------



## MrPostman (Nov 23, 2004)

looks like that skyline got sold can any one help me find a 1999 skyline GTR for maximum of 35k?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

lmao..

r33 gtr usually runs 45-55k


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

if you want a Skyline that bad i got one for you. It is a gts with RB25DET and is pretty damn nice and good for it's price. You would need to call me tomorrow asap as it is waiting a buyer 2402171411


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^its soo funny how bad you are tryin to sell that car




MrPostman said:


> looks like that skyline got sold can any one help me find a 1999 skyline GTR for maximum of 35k?


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.. lmfao


you really need to research, cuz thats one of the dumbest things i have heard in a while.. im sorry to laugh at you, but thats hilarious


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Guys, stop picking on this dude, he knows what he's talking about. What he needs to do is start calling junkyards and asking if they have one. That's where I got mine, really cheap. It can be done. Hell, he could even have $34 k left over for a couple SR20s.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im sorry for pickin on him, but do you really think you can find an r34 gtr in a junkyard, think realistically


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Well, if I did it, anyone can.


----------



## MrPostman (Nov 23, 2004)

i realy doubt i can find one in the junk yard..i havent even seen a skyline here where i live. the best car the junkyard around here would have is probly like a 1988 toyota corrola with no engine and only half the body..and i got no where to work on a car and renting a garage cost bucks..shit man ill settle for a 1998-2001 nissan skyline GTR or even GTS...as long as it is under 35k US bucks


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

hello i got one for sale and like i said you would still have 10,000 in the bank...dude just call me and talk about it 2402171411


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^the only thing with your skyline is that its still not legalized, cuz he would still have to pay the RI to get it legalized


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

right but it will still over cost him less then the 35k. I am not asking for the 12-13000 that i have so far spent on the car. I am only asking 9500 for the car plus an additional 15k to cover the cost of legalization. So, he would spend about 25,000 which would in return save him 10,000. See what i mean.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i know what you mean, but then again, if you listened to us you wouldn't be in that perdicament would you. he would first prolly want proof that i can be legalized through the RI or if it would have to go through motorex or if i could only be used as a kit car or drag car. Thats what people dont want to deal with.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

no problem. I have the contract here at my house signed by both parties which i could sit here and scan and send as an attachment to him.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

doesnt matter....cant get ANY skylines right now, last i heard. last i heard about it, USDOT has frozen ALL importations of skylines through motorex because of many issues found in all models imported. r32's and early r33's had problems with airbags (i dont know what), and of course 96+ r33's and r34's had OBDII issues.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

FCS said:


> Well, if I did it, anyone can.



hell, you gotta think about it this way. you live in canada, where r32's are abundantly imported. in the US you have no chance of finding one in a junkyard.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the fact of the matter is everyone wants a skyline and thinks its easy to get or cheap to buy, but no one in the STATES gets them.. there are very few with skylines. this is the only time i want to be in canada


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

He's got $35k to spend, here's his car. In the right hands I think an R32 is probably a bit more capable than the heavier R34.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> doesnt matter....cant get ANY skylines right now, last i heard. last i heard about it, USDOT has frozen ALL importations of skylines through motorex because of many issues found in all models imported. r32's and early r33's had problems with airbags (i dont know what), and of course 96+ r33's and r34's had OBDII issues.



But it is already in the states so it doesnt need to be imported


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> But it is already in the states so it doesnt need to be imported



sorry, didnt bother to read the rest of what you guys were talking about....thought he was trying to get one in from motorex.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> sorry, didnt bother to read the rest of what you guys were talking about....thought he was trying to get one in from motorex.



maybe he was, i dont know....i think he was just trying to get one in general


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

FCS said:


> Well, if I did it, anyone can.


Where did you find this R34 in a junkyard.. I find it nearly imposible since you are in canada.. and R34's are NOT..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

MrPostman said:


> i realy doubt i can find one in the junk yard..i havent even seen a skyline here where i live. the best car the junkyard around here would have is probly like a 1988 toyota corrola with no engine and only half the body..and i got no where to work on a car and renting a garage cost bucks..shit man ill settle for a 1998-2001 nissan skyline GTR or even GTS...as long as it is under 35k US bucks


 haha good luck with that, thats about how much it will cost to legalize the motor


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Dude, I bought mine from a dealership in Texas, guy didn't even know what he was selling me.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Personaly I have been looking into this for a long time myself. The only real good way to get the actual car here is fly your arse to japan or somewhere else that it is legal (England-IE. most of europe:- Ausy- new zealand ect.) import the thing to motorex have them do the legalization and you have the car.

Now which car should you get? 
On a note I care less about the drivetrain in the thing I would drop my caddy 500 in that in a second (now [email protected] and 575 [email protected]) get a 5 speed auto get an adapter plat and do some major modifications to it. This way you can just buy a cheap 90 up r32.

If you are looking for looks *ONLY* then screw the car in general- if you know how to work with fiberglass pay someone to let you make a kit car with their base car to work with- make yourself a tube frame and do what I said above. Then import the skyline interior and car it a year.

Lastly if you oh so need that car- get a r32 here is why.

It is lighter then the rest, you can customize it to look much alike the r33 and r34 so you don't care about looks unless you have a show car or a girl (no offense). I personaly I would make it look like a r33 just except with r34 tailights and rear wing.

Also MotoRex does not do R34s anymore they stoped because it has an obdII setup for emisions so they would have to do all there testing over again. The lastest year car they will do for you is a 95 r33 model- sorry kid.

--------------------
In the end just save that money for college.
I've got my recently done 1970 240Z with my caddy 500 just ran it recently and it ran an 11.4 how much money did I spend? Oh about 4Gs. This is why I have stoped looking at skyline stuff. Trust me on this we all have been looking to get it here with out going through MotoRex (*oops Rb motoring does this too- I don't think there are any other R.I.s) but its just not going to happen. To me it just not worth haveing a 13 second car for 32Gs- when I can buy an 80's vette for about 4,500 now a days and then do an 2000 motor swap to the new vette motor mod the suspension up and I will have a new vette - they are pulling 12.4s on STOCK tires. You get my point here?
-------------------

Also no offense to the rest of you skyline guys hell I am still looking to get one here ever so often myself!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Vega said:


> Now which car should you get?
> On a note I care less about the drivetrain in the thing I would drop my caddy 500 in that in a second (now [email protected] and 575 [email protected]) get a 5 speed auto get an adapter plat and do some major modifications to it. This way you can just buy a cheap 90 up r32.


Why? The RB can handle loads of boost and make that kind of power (admitingly not that kind of torque) AND you don't have to modify the car so extensively. Moreover, why would you want to throw the weight balance of the car off so bad? Oh that's right, so you could be the "only one with a Cadillac motor in a skyline." Or the ubiquidous "its never been done before." (Neither sound reasons to do anything)

Lets all put down the bong pipe, turn off "The Fast and the Furious" and get serious.

I'm starting to understand more and more why Nissan didn't import Skylines into the USA.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

> I'm starting to understand more and more why Nissan didn't import Skylines into the USA.


Yeah... most people don't even know that they can with RB engines.. or that RB engine's are inline 6's ... and then people don't understand that the car is not a super car because it was amazing stock.. its because it has lots of potential.. 

There, that was my rant... :thumbup:


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok first off with the caddy it is stock in that power range it was made to move a car that weighed 4800 pounds.

second it only weighs 40 pounds heavier than a sbc with just an aluminum intake. with just aluminum heads and the intake it weighs way less then a sbc.

to the nos comment ok the stock bottom end of a caddy 500 can take 250 shot safely plenty of times over so none of these one time things.

-------------
I'm not putting down the L6 rb26dett I know its pottential all motors have that kind of potential if the block is strong enough all that matters in the end is the displacement and the how the engine works (to how it works comment- look at tvr engines ton of power and little displacement)

Also its the torque that gets you off the line not HP and second there is no such thing as HP that is an invisable number found out by torque so it is obviously the matter the matters. Sure HP can get you to that 150MPH mark I personaly don't care about going "Fast" i want to kick your ass from stoplight to stoplight my friend.
-------------

In anycase we are both right. It is the best "L6" but not at all the best motor to have in comparison to the rest of the world.
------------

Also you are right about that it is just an everyday car to those in japan. But so was the 1970 eldorado.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

you know how dodge rants on and on about its "hemi" engines?? most people dont know that rb's have hemi-spherical chambers too



Vega said:


> Ok first off with the caddy it is stock in that power range it was made to move a car that weighed 4800 pounds.


skylines weigh 3200-3500lbs. ur caddy needs to go on the subway diet. oh and max power at 4500rpm?? ahaha i'm guessing the redline is around 6k?? some rb turbos dont spool up until ~5k.. have fun driving that thing at the track


> second it only weighs 40 pounds heavier than a sbc with just an aluminum intake. with just aluminum heads and the intake it weighs way less then a sbc.


you could also make custom motor/tranny/firewall/driveshaft to even out the weight. that's great fun </sarcasm>


> to the nos comment ok the stock bottom end of a caddy 500 can take 250 shot safely plenty of times over so none of these one time things.


any engine can run nitrous continuously as long as it's done correctly. f1 engines run purely on nitrous and they last quite awhile. alos, a 250shot to a 8.2lt engine is different than a 250shot to a 2.6lt engine. you wanna talk about how strong engines are?? exvitermini's r33 pushes 40+psi, veilside's r34 pushes 40psi, jun supra pushes 50psi, etc you get my drift


> I'm not putting down the L6 rb26dett I know its pottential all motors have that kind of potential if the block is strong enough all that matters in the end is the displacement and the how the engine works (to how it works comment- look at tvr engines ton of power and little displacement)


"no replacement for displacement" hahah.. feels like this thread is turning intno another i4/6 vs v8 thread.. i'm sure engineers in japan know that more torque can be generated from larger displacement engines. so why haven't they come up with a RB82DETT ( 500cu in is roughly 8.2lt ) mercedes builds engines for f1 cars. 1.6liter turbo. that's a civic engine w/ a turbocharger slapped on there. i'm sure those guys know what they're doing. why not come up w/ a 8.2liter twin turbo f1 engine??


> Also its the torque that gets you off the line not HP and second there is no such thing as HP that is an invisable number found out by torque so it is obviously the matter the matters. Sure HP can get you to that 150MPH mark I personaly don't care about going "Fast" i want to kick your ass from stoplight to stoplight my friend.


that is absolutely correct. without torque, there would be no horsepower. this brings me to a little piece of my opinion. i hate american cars. sure they got torque and accelerates faster than others but its handling sucks ASS. srt4. quickest stock 4cyl. it would get OWNED by a s2k on the track. subar sti, mitsubishi evo, another 4cyl that would OWN a srt4 on the track. "but srt4's fwd and the others are rwd/awd" i dont care, american cars have horrible, horrible handling. which leads me to this: most skyline owners dont give a fuck about racing some kid at a stoplight or in a straight line. if that was the case, they would've bought a mustang, corvette, camaro, etc.. (much cheaper) even though some skylines are used for drag, it was originally built for the track which is why a rb26 is in a skyline instead of a caddy 500 which makes peak power at 4500rpm ( still makes me laugh )


> In anycase we are both right. It is the best "L6" but not at all the best motor to have in comparison to the rest of the world.


there is no such thing as the "best" engine. each has its own pros and cons and some of their characteristics can't be compared to one another. say these engines were people. are you telling me that one out 6billion+ people is better than the rest of them?? even though i respect RB very highly, i wouldnt say its the best 6cyl there is. what about the VQ?? vq35de (NA) makes 280hp in the new fairlady and the v35. it already replaced all RB's in jgtc (vq30det(t)) and will be in the next gtr (vq32dett). what about the jz engines from toyota?? extremely smooth and is capable of huge power.


> Also you are right about that it is just an everyday car to those in japan. But so was the 1970 eldorado.


gas was a lot cheaper back then too not to mention they didnt care about emissions

if you wanna talk about how great american v8's are, you're in the wrong forum


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You buy a GTR because it is a great package. Looks, low weight, high power, small capacity turbo, great interior, stiff body and suspension from factory, great brakes and the brilliant ATTESA-ETS system.

A muscle car may have more power and they have their own merits but it will not be as quick around the circuit. I personally dont think you can compare them - its a different market and purpose entirely.

Check this out to see how the R32 GTR did against Australian touring 'muscle' cars in the early 90's
http://www.pow.com.au/eric.htm


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey guys what have i said before about this- I really don't care about handling- stoplight to stop light remember???

Also yes I agree with all the statments except these.

Turbos can be gearded down for that- I would use a supercharger by the way. And to the 4,500 remark how is your tranny geared?

To MPG - uh an 11 second car is NOT a daily car.

------------------

Last of all I am still looking to get a skyline myself so there is absolutly no reason to flame me I am just trying to open this kid about other ways to spend that money because in the end he could grab that 80's vette wich in its time was already rocking in the haddling world You can add alot of power and make it hanle for auto cross rather than starting with a stock skyline. Until they bring that skyline concept to america as a real car I don't care about importing one.

Also doesn't nissan use rearwheel drive setup for most of the race cars? Or is that missinformation? (I really don't know from my understanding they do.)


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

like i said.. for stoplight to stoplight, get an american v8 car rather than a skyline (unless ur gonna slap pair of gt2835's or a t51r on there)

r34 gtr tranny gear ratios
Gear Type 6 Speed Manual
Final Drive 3.55:1
1st Gear Ratio 3.83:1
2nd Gear Ratio 2.36:1
3rd Gear Ratio 1.69:1
4th Gear Ratio 1.31:1
5th Gear Ratio 1.00:1
6th Gear Ratio 0.79:1

s13/s14/s15's are rwd
skylines are rwd accept for the gtr's which are awd
the fwd vs rwd/awd comment was just for the srt4 (even though being fwd or rwd doesnt make that much difference..fwd cars can pull out faster out of corners). its fast in a straight line but on corners..ew. if ur wondering how i know, i have a friend that drives a s2k daily and we test drove the srt4 just for fun. still american cars lack handling imo. but like you said, who cares about handling??


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Handling is still important in drag races (not on the streets of course ). If your suspension is unable to stick the tires to the ground, all the power in the world isn't going to help you. Moreover, a properly sized turbo is the best, most cost effective way to generate more power. An exotic engine swap such as a 8.1L motor into an import is expensive, requiring LOTS of fabrication and custom electronics. Throwing an LS1 into an old muscle car is quite a different story to throwing a big block into a car with complicated electronics.

Vega, you seriously need to stop looking at Skylines, from your comments, you obiviously want an American OHV, live axle, muscle car. A skyline GTR is not for you, they have more than one cam and no push rods.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

bII said:


> Vega, you seriously need to stop looking at Skylines, from your comments, you obiviously want an American OHV, live axle, muscle car. A skyline GTR is not for you, they have more than one cam and no push rods.


*nods head in agreement*


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Vega said:


> To MPG - uh an 11 second car is NOT a daily car.


Ive got a mate who drives his kids to school in his 11 second Silvia. My housemate drives his 11 second Silvia to work every day. I drive mine to work too - but mine is a 12 second 180sx so its 'slow'


----------

